# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أمي تسلم عليكم وتقول .... عندكم طماطم !!!

## لجين الندى

راق لي الموضوع كثيراً فأحببت نقله لكن
.
.
.
حين طرق باب بيتنا ... ليقول لي ولد الجيران 
أمي تسلم عليكم وتقول عندكم .... طماطم....!!

ابتسمت من قلب .... 
وقلت له عندنا ... ولو ماعندنا زرعنا لكم 
هلا بالجار الصغير ....

منذ متى لم يطرق بابكم أحد الجيران لطلب 
طماطم أو بصل أو خبز ... !!!
ربما يقول أحد الأعضاء إننا بخير ونعمة ولم يعد الطلب من الجيران 
له ضرورة ... ولكن لا أعتقد 
فقدنا الطلبات الصغيرة بين الجيران
فقدنا طعم الجيرة ... 
كان الجار يطلب من جاره بصل
وبعدها يرسل له قليل من الطبخة 
عيش وملح
الآن تعد الطلبات بين الجيران عيب وقلة ذووق ... !!
وقد تستغرب أن يطرق جارك بيتك بدون موعد واذن مسبق واتصال
وقد يتهم الجار بالجنون حين يطلب طماطم 
زمان لم تكن الحالة الاقتصادية مثل الآن
اليوم فواتير وديون وأقساط وأسعار مواد غذائية عالية 
وعيب نطلب وندق باب الجيران...
زمان حياة بسيطة وقلوب أبسط ,,,  
وجملة .... أمي تسلم عليكم وتقول عندكم بصل 

جميلة العبارة
بجمال البساطة
وجمال المحبة
وجمال روح الجيران الواحدة
كنا بيت واحد
وطبخة وحداة

أخبرتنى جدتي
أن الأسر قديماً تشعر بمدى حاجة جارها 
وترسل له من غير طلب
واذا راعي البيت قضى لبيته لا ينسى جيرانه ...
واذا بقي شيء من العشاء... يرسل للجيران ( غريفة )
واليوم يزعل الجار من بقايا العشاء باعتبرها فضلة....
ليست المسألة بمجرد الطلب يا أحلى اعضاء
وليست عبارة أمى تسلم عليكم وتقول عندكم طماطم هى المحك
لا ....
ولكن العلاقة نفسها فقدت طعمها
فقدت دفئها
فقدت الجيرة
لم تعد الحياة لها طعم بعد الاستغناء عن بصل وطماطم وخبز الجيران
وحين نعطي صغير الجيران طلبه... ننتظر عودته بطبق من عشاءهم ...
ليتها تعود تلك الأيام ... رغم أني لم أعشها حقيقة
ولكن أحيانا أتمنى عودة أيام ماضية بزمن جميل
وجيران ترسل وتسأل وتطلب 
بدون قيود حياة مملة ورسميات قاتلة

أحضرت الطماطم لولد الجيران .... ووصلت لنهاية كلامي
قول لماما جارتنا تسلم عليكم وتقول .. اذا بغيتو شي لايردكم الا لسانكم 
وخرج الصغير ولسان حالي يقول:
شكراً لك عشت معك لحظات أصبحت مفقودة .... بزمن لم يعد الجار يعرف جاره 

وأمي تسلم عليكم وتقوووول .... عندكم رد على الموضوع

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,




> وأمي تسلم عليكم وتقوووول .... عندكم رد على الموضوع


نعم عندنا, ولو ما عندنا زرعنا.. 
تمنيت أن لو يستمر الحديث العذب عن أيام لم نذق طعمها وذكريات ليست لنا.. لكنها جميلة بالفعل!
أحسن الله إلى الكاتبة والناقلة.. استمتعت بحق بقرائتها.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

عندنا رد على الموضوع جــــــــزاك الله خيراً ذكرتيني بجيران لنا زمان مع أهلي ولما تزوجت إنقطعت عنهم لإنتقالي مدينة أخرى..وهاهم اليوم يُصابون جميعهم في حادث أليم ويُنقلون إلى مستشفى بمدينتي التي أسكن فيها للعلاج وذهبت اليوم لزيارتهم وتذكرت وأنا صغيرة أمي تسلم عليكم وتقول عندكم طماطم بل أزيد من عندي فأقول عندكم علك أو حلاوى..الله المستعان تذكرت أيام الطفولة وحسن الجوار..

----------


## لجين الندى

> نعم عندنا, ولو ما عندنا زرعنا.. 
> تمنيت أن لو يستمر الحديث العذب عن أيام لم نذق طعمها وذكريات ليست لنا.. لكنها جميلة بالفعل!
> أحسن الله إلى الكاتبة والناقلة.. استمتعت بحق بقرائتها.


وأحسن الله اليكٍ .. ومتعك بالصحة والعافية ..

نعم أيام لم نذقها ..والسبب في ذلك هو منا نحن .. وذلك لأننا 
فقدنا كثيراً من مبادىء ديننا وسنة نبينا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ..
 قال  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : " ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه " ..

----------


## لجين الندى

> عندنا رد على الموضوع جــــــــزاك الله خيراً ذكرتيني بجيران لنا زمان مع أهلي ولما تزوجت إنقطعت عنهم لإنتقالي مدينة أخرى..وهاهم اليوم يُصابون جميعهم في حادث أليم ويُنقلون إلى مستشفى بمدينتي التي أسكن فيها للعلاج وذهبت اليوم لزيارتهم وتذكرت وأنا صغيرة أمي تسلم عليكم وتقول عندكم طماطم بل أزيد من عندي فأقول عندكم علك أو حلاوى..الله المستعان تذكرت أيام الطفولة وحسن الجوار..


نسأل الله لهم الشفاء العااااااااااجل ..

نعم كانت أيام جميلة .. ورغم أننا لم نعشها نقول :
ألا ليت الزمان يعود وراء ، وننعم بتلك الأيام .

فياترى ماذا يقول من عاشها وحرم منها الآن ؟!!!

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية لجين على موضوعك الممتع الذي ضكرنا بأيام زمان 
سبحان الله يا غالية قبل فترة ليست بالبعيد طرقت بابي جارتي التركية تطلب مني جزر وليس طماطم ( ابتسامة) والله اختي الحبيبة فرحتني لم توصف قلت الحمد لله رجعت ايام زمان وفرحت جدا لانها طلبت مني وهكذا صرت انا كلما نقص عندي شئ أطلب منها ووالله اشعر كأننا أهل 
والله أيام زمان كانت جميلة أيام الطفولة  
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## أم هانئ

أما أنا فتنعمت بتلكم الأيام ومازال جيراننا القدامى يسألون عنا ونسأل عنهم وبحفوننا ونتحفهم 

رغم بعد المكان وتفريق الأيام ....

كم كنت أسعد بأولاد الجيران يطرقون بابي أمازحهم وأتحفهم أحب نظراتهم الفرحة

و بشاشتهم ولهفتهم حين يقابلونني على الدرج أو في الطريق ..

أذكر أن حبيبة الصغيرة ذات الأعوام الثلاثة  ابنة جارتي طرقت بابي يوما لطلب ما 

وكانت ترتدي ثوبا رائع الجمال

فأخذت أمازحها وأقول لها :ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك  ما أجمل ثوبك يا حبيبة 
هلا أعطيتني ذلك الثوب الجميل ألبسه قليلا ؟

 فأصعدت ناظريها إليّ  ثم ردت بصرها إلى ثوبها الصغير جدا وكررت ذلك مرارا ثم أطرقت قليلا في حيرة و حياء 
ثم ابتسمت قائلة : نعم خالتي نعم سأعطيه لك حين يكبر ( تقصد الثوب ) ويناسبك .

فضحكت بشدة من لطيف قولها ، وأخذت ألتزمها وأقبلها وأقول لها : إذن سأنتظر ولكن لا تنسي حبيبتي  ...!!

وكنت كلما قابلتها حتى شبت أمازحها قائلة : ألم يكبر الثوب بعد ؟!

فتبتسم في حياء جميل ولا تحير جوابا  .


غاليتنا لجين سعدت بذلك الموضوع المهيج لأعطر الذكريات .


وما زالت أمي تسلم عليكن جميعا وتوصيكن بابنتها خيرا ...... ابتسامة

----------


## رزان البلوي

فعلا 
الزمن الان تغير من جميييييييع النواحي حتى تفاصيل الحياه البسيطه تغيرت كل شيء تغير 
اشتقت الى تلك الحياه القديمه البسيطه الي لاكلفة فيها رغم ان اخر عهدي بها حين كنت بالتاسعه من عمري الا انني اشتاق اليها كثيرا 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## طالبة فقه

الطماطم لم يتغيير لكن قلوب الناس هي اللي تغيرت..!

----------


## توحيدة

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك 
ذكرتني بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يانساء المسلمات لاتحقرنا جارة لجارتها ولو فرسن شاة 
فنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوصينى بالجار ولكن الناس يتغيرون فكم من جيران لا يعلمون من هم جيرانم 
فإن لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## لجين الندى

> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية لجين على موضوعك الممتع الذي ضكرنا بأيام زمان 
> سبحان الله يا غالية قبل فترة ليست بالبعيد طرقت بابي جارتي التركية تطلب مني جزر وليس طماطم ( ابتسامة) والله اختي الحبيبة فرحتني لم توصف قلت الحمد لله رجعت ايام زمان وفرحت جدا لانها طلبت مني وهكذا صرت انا كلما نقص عندي شئ أطلب منها ووالله اشعر كأننا أهل 
> والله أيام زمان كانت جميلة أيام الطفولة  
> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


وجزاكِ خيراً .. وبارك فيك ..
هنيئاً لك أن وجدتِ هذه الجارة ..
اذن عضي عليها بالنواجذ .. وسلي الله دوام المحبة بينكما ..




> أما أنا فتنعمت بتلكم الأيام ومازال جيراننا القدامى يسألون عنا ونسأل عنهم وبحفوننا ونتحفهم 
> رغم بعد المكان وتفريق الأيام ....
> كم كنت أسعد بأولاد الجيران يطرقون بابي أمازحهم وأتحفهم أحب نظراتهم الفرحة
> و بشاشتهم ولهفتهم حين يقابلونني على الدرج أو في الطريق ..
> أذكر أن حبيبة الصغيرة ذات الأعوام الثلاثة  ابنة جارتي طرقت بابي يوما لطلب ما 
> وكانت ترتدي ثوبا رائع الجمال
> فأخذت أمازحها وأقول لها :ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله اللهم بارك  ما أجمل ثوبك يا حبيبة 
> هلا أعطيتني ذلك الثوب الجميل ألبسه قليلا ؟
> فأصعدت ناظريها إليّ  ثم ردت بصرها إلى ثوبها الصغير جدا وكررت ذلك مرارا ثم أطرقت قليلا في حيرة و حياء 
> ...


عشت الموقف يا أم هانئ .. وكأنني كنت بينكم .. بوركت على هذا الوصف ..




> غاليتنا لجين سعدت بذلك الموضوع المهيج لأعطر الذكريات .


وأنا أسعد بمرورك العطر .




> وما زالت أمي تسلم عليكن جميعا وتوصيكن بابنتها خيرا ...... ابتسامة


لحظة " أتربع " فقط لأقرأ جيداً ماذا توصينا أمك ..



> وما زالت أمي تسلم عليكن جميعا وتوصيكن بابنتها خيرا ...... ابتسامة


امممممممممممم فهمت .. توصينا بكِ خيراً ..
قولي لها لا تقلق ابنتها في أيدي أمينة ... ابتسامة عريضة

----------


## لجين الندى

> فعلا 
> الزمن الان تغير من جميييييييع النواحي حتى تفاصيل الحياه البسيطه تغيرت كل شيء تغير 
> اشتقت الى تلك الحياه القديمه البسيطه الي لاكلفة فيها رغم ان اخر عهدي بها حين كنت بالتاسعه من عمري الا انني اشتاق اليها كثيرا 
> الله يعطيك العافيه


ويعطيك العافية ..
يبدو أنك جديدة معنا .. فحي هلابك ..





> الطماطم لم يتغيير لكن قلوب الناس هي اللي تغيرت..!


أحسنتِ أحسن الله اليكِ .. وبارك فيكِ ..
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا .. وما لزماننا عيبٌ سوانا

----------


## لجين الندى

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك 
> ذكرتني بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يانساء المسلمات لاتحقرنا جارة لجارتها ولو فرسن شاة 
> فنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوصينى بالجار ولكن الناس يتغيرون فكم من جيران لا يعلمون من هم جيرانم 
> فإن لله وإنا إليه راجعون


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم والله .. أصبح حال كثير من الجيران كما قلت ..
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك كل خير ..

----------


## زهيرة أم هاشم

راااااااااااااا  اااااااائعة بحق... 
بالأمس فقط جاء ابن الجارة الصغير قائلا" تثلم عليكم أمي وتقول لكم: أريد فلفلة وبثلة ، أعيدهما غدا إن شاء الله"

هل فهمتم ماذا يريد؟..(ابتثامه)

أما نحن فلله الحمد، أربع بيوت مجاورة لنا كأننا عائلة واحدة وبيت واحد
وأسأل الله العظيم أن يديم هذه النعمة

شكرا لك عزيزتي لجين
وشكرا للجميع

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياهن الله العزيزات الكريمات 
أمي أرسلتني إليكن ، تسلم عليكن وتقول لكن :
لا تبخلن على أبنتي من علمكن ، 
و على بطىء استيعابها ترفقن بها مهلا  ،
 وخذن بيدها ولا تنفرن من جهلها ، 
وعليها أوصيكن صبرا ، صبرا ، صبرا       : )
لو كنتم لي جار لأعطيتكم مفتاح الدار ... ابتسامة
حفظ الله أمهاتنا وأمهات المسلمين وأطال الله أعمارهن في طاعته آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## لجين الندى

> راااااااااااااا  اااااااائعة بحق... 
> بالأمس فقط جاء ابن الجارة الصغير قائلا" تثلم عليكم أمي وتقول لكم: أريد فلفلة وبثلة ، أعيدهما غدا إن شاء الله"
> هل فهمتم ماذا يريد؟..(ابتثامه)


نعم فهمنا ما يريد .. لكن المهم هل أعطيتموه فلفلة وبثلة ؟!! .. ابتثااااامات



> أما نحن فلله الحمد، أربع بيوت مجاورة لنا كأننا عائلة واحدة وبيت واحد
> وأسأل الله العظيم أن يديم هذه النعمة
> شكرا لك عزيزتي لجين
> وشكرا للجميع


أدام الله عليكم نعمة الجيرة .. وأدام الألفة والمحبة بينكم ..

----------


## لجين الندى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حياهن الله العزيزات الكريمات 
> أمي أرسلتني إليكن ، تسلم عليكن وتقول لكن :
> لا تبخلن على أبنتي من علمكن ، 
> و على بطىء استيعابها ترفقن بها مهلا  ،
> وخذن بيدها ولا تنفرن من جهلها ، 
> وعليها أوصيكن صبرا ، صبرا ، صبرا       : )
> لو كنتم لي جار لأعطيتكم مفتاح الدار ... ابتسامة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماااااااااااااا  اا هذا ياااااااا حكمة ؟!!
لم نطلب منكِ سوى الطماطم .. فاذا بك تنهمرين علينا بكل هذه الطلبات ..
من يقوى على هذه الطلباات الصعبة ؟؟ .. ابتساااااااامات عريضة 

عزيزتي كلنا هنا نلتقي لنرتقي بعلمنا وأخلاقنا وأسلوبنا ..
بوركتِ على طيب مرورك .. ولطافة أسلوبك ..




> حفظ الله أمهاتنا وأمهات المسلمين وأطال الله أعمارهن في طاعته آمين يارب العالمين


آمين .. آمين .. آمين ..

----------


## نيل المنى

الله يسلمك ويسلمها خيتي.
صراحتا الموضوع جدا جميل وافتقدنا من جد الجيران إلي كذا.
والله يوسع صدرك زي ماوسعتي صدورنا.

----------


## لجين الندى

> الله يسلمك ويسلمها خيتي.
> صراحتا الموضوع جدا جميل وافتقدنا من جد الجيران إلي كذا.
> والله يوسع صدرك زي ماوسعتي صدورنا.


اللهم آمين .. وأسأل الله لك المثل ..
سررت كثيراً بمرورك

----------


## حكمة

> [color="navy"]وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماااااااااااااا  اا هذا ياااااااا حكمة ؟!!
> لم نطلب منكِ سوى الطماطم .. فاذا بك تنهمرين علينا بكل هذه الطلبات ..
> من يقوى على هذه الطلباات الصعبة ؟؟ .. ابتساااااااامات عريضة 
> آمين .. آمين .. آمين ..


أضحك الله سنك أخيتي لجين ..  

وعني وعندما يطلب مني أحدهم بصلة أو طماطمة أو بيضة
فذلك مبلغ سعدي ..حتى أني أسلمه كل ما عندي .. : )
حياكِ الله

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

اللهُ المُستعان!!
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا يا غالية، وردّنا إليهِ ردًّا جميلًا طيّبًا...

----------


## لجين الندى

وجزاكِ الله خيراً .. وبارك فيكِ ..
تذكرت الآن موضوع آخر عن الطماطم لعلي أنزله قريبا : )
( لا أدري ما الصلة بين مواضيعي والطماطم  : ) )

----------


## خنساء

بارك الله فيكِ أُخيّة على لطافة هذا الموضوع
لله الحمد في منطقتنا لاتزال روابط المحبة والتواصل قائمة بين الجيران ,وكثيرة هي المواقف التي لا يسع المكان لذكرها,
فالأمر لا يقف عند الطماطم فقط غاليتي :Smile:

----------


## هوازن العتيبيه

سبقتك بالموضوع يالجين((:

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم فاطمة م

جزاكى الله خيرا فكرتينا بريحة تقلية أم حماده  :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

(ابتسامة)

----------


## لجين الندى

> بارك الله فيكِ أُخيّة على لطافة هذا الموضوع
> لله الحمد في منطقتنا لاتزال روابط المحبة والتواصل قائمة بين الجيران ,وكثيرة هي المواقف التي لا يسع المكان لذكرها,
> فالأمر لا يقف عند الطماطم فقط غاليتي


بكل تأكيد لا يقف عند الطماطم .. وان أردتِ غيري العنوان وضعي بصل أو كما تريدين : )
وانما وضعت العنوان هكذا للفت الانتباه فقط : )
بارك الله فيكم وفي جيرانكم .. وأدام الود والوصل بينكم ..





> سبقتك بالموضوع يالجين((:
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكِ خيراً .. وجعلنا واياكِ من السابقين لفعل الخيرات : )

----------


## لجين الندى

> جزاكِ الله خيرا فكرتينا بريحة تقلية أم حماده


: )
وجزاكِ خيراً .. وأعاد عليكم أيام أم حمادة وتقليتها : ) 




> (ابتسامة)


أدام الله عليك الفرح والسرور

----------

